# Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?



## cog (20. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,

Ich wollte mir für meinen nächsten Angelausflug in die holländischen Poldern eine neue Rute gönnen. 

Es soll also eine Spinnrute hauptsächlich für Hechte sein. Köder werden offenbar Wobbler, Spinner, Gummifische etc. sein. 


Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob ich mir eine handliche *2,40m* Rute oder eher eine etwas längere *2,70m* Rute holen sollte. 
Welche Länge würdet ihr wählen. 

Ich muss sagen, ich tendiere wohl eher zur 2,70m...


----------



## Carpmen (20. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

Bei der Wahl eine neuen Spinnrute würde ich es erstmal abhängig machen an welchen Gewässer ich fische bzw. wie die Gewässer bewachsen sind 

sind die Gewässer ziemlich frei von Bäumen und Sträuchern würde ich zu eine 2,70m Tendieren wenn nicht sogar zu ner 3,00m !

Sind aber wo du Angeln willst die Gewässer stark bewachsen an den Ufern auf jeden fall dann die 2,40m wählen , aber denke ist auch immer Geschmakssache von jeden einzelnen selber


----------



## Nordangler (20. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

Moin, da du sagst du willst mit Spinner, Wobbler und Gummifisch angeln, würde ich dir eher eine 2,70 Meter Rute nahe legen. 
Müßte dann ja auch eine sein, die für alles geeignet ist.


Sven


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

Ist eigentlich eher Geschmackssache. Wurweitenvorteil von 2,7m zu 2,4m ist eher zu vernachlässigen.
Es gibt auch 2,4m Ruten, die man nahezu für alles, quasi als Universalrute einsetzen kann.

Ich selbst fische lieber mit 2,4m Ruten, als mit 2,7m langen. Es geht lange nicht so auf das geschundene Kreuz.


----------



## Nordangler (20. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

FisherMann66 das hat wohl eher mit dem Gewicht zu tun als nur mit der Länge der Rute. 


Sven


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*



Nordangler schrieb:


> FisherMann66 das hat wohl eher mit dem Gewicht zu tun als nur mit der Länge der Rute.
> 
> 
> Sven




Nicht nur.
Je länger die Rute(nix für den Ferkelfahnder), desto schlechter der Hebel für den Angler und besser für den Fisch.
Auch schwere Köder lassen sich mit kürzeren Spinnruten kraftsparender führen.

Davon ab ist die Steuergenauigkeit mit kurzen Rute um Welten besser als mit langen, twitche, jerken...was auch immer.

Das geht immer genauer mit recht kurzen Ruten.
#h


----------



## _Pipo_ (20. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

Was die Kriterien zur Entscheidung sind wurde hier ja schon erzählt, ich habe lieber 2,7er da ist es angenehmer ist an Büschungen oder Ähnlichem zu angeln, wenn man halt nicht ganz ans Wasser kommt.

Was den Winkel bzw. die Hebelwirkung betrifft, gut und schlecht ich da wohl ansichtssache, mir macht es immer mehr spaß je stärker ich den Fisch spühre, bei meiner 1,8m KöFi Rute die Steif wie nen Brett ist, habe ich deutlich weniger Spaß als an meiner 2,7er mit 10-40g WG.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

Das hat nun nix mit dem Hebel zu tun, sondern mit der Kraft/Aktion der Rute.

Freilich ist ein Meterhecht anner Matchrute eher ein unvergessliches Erlebnis als einer 50lbs Bootsrute.

Die erforderliche Köderführung für z.B. Wobbler und viele andere geht mit kurzen Ruten einfach genauer und damit erfolgreicher.

Ich persönlich verzichte eher auf ein paar Meter Wurfweite als auf eine fängige Köderpräsentation.

Man muss wissen was man will und Prioritäten setzen. Alles ist ein Kompromiss aus gegensätzlichen Eigenschaften.


#h


----------



## h3nn3 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

Sehe das ähnlich wie Prof.Tinca... Man sollte sich insbesondere die Tasache vor Augen halten, dass du in den holländischen Poldern unterwegs bist. Sprich viele kleine, flache Gräben mit einigen Brücken usw. Ich denke, da bist du mit ner kurzen Rute besser aufgehoben. Die Wurfweite ist quasi völlig uninteressant, da du eigentlich überall bis auf ein paar Meter hinlaufen kannst. Dann wirst du in diesen Gewässern sicherlich auch viel mit Jerks machen (zumindest würde ich dir das nahe legen, bei diesen flachen Gewässern), was auch eindeutig für die kürzere Variante spricht. Und auch, wenn man mal unter ne Brücke klettert, oder die teilweise steilen Böschungen hochkrabbelt bist du mit ner kürzeren Rute besser bedient. Dazu kommt dann natürlich noch der schon angesprochene Vorteil der Köderführung. 
Gruß h3nn3


----------



## barschzanker (20. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

interessante diskussion! ich bin derzeit auch auf der suche nach ner spinnrute für hecht am see(gufi/wobbler/jerks) und gufi/wobbler auf zander am rhein. ich weiss, optimal wären dafür 2 verschiedene ruten, aber budget ist halt beschränkt...
als standardlänge für gufiruten hat sich ja 2.70 durchgesetzt, aber ich würd auch eher ne 2.40er nehmen. sehr gut zu lesen, dass hier auch einige ne kürzere rute bevorzugen, dann komm ich mir nicht ganz so komisch vor:q
ich hab auch aufgrunde des "zanderjigge" threads die greys prowla platinum specialist lure ins auge gefasst und konnte die auch am WE im laden mal probewedeln in den verschiedenen ausführungen. ich tendiere derzeit zur 2.44 mit 40-80g, die kleinere mit 20-45g scheint mir ein wenig zu leicht, ich wollte damit auch mal kleinere jerks fischen, und so ein größerer wobbler macht ja auch gut druck. scheint euch das realistisch, oder wäre die 40-80g overkill?;+

und sorry fürs teilweise thread entführen :g
thorsten


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

Hört sich gut an dafür.
ich hatte mal die "Greys Prowla Platinum Lure Spin 2,44m 28-42gr." und die wäreals Universalrute zu weich.

Nimm ruhig die härtere*.* Dein Gefühl hat dir schon die richtige Richtung gezeigt.
#h


----------



## cog (20. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

Wie ich sehe hat sich das zu einer sehr interessanten Diskussion entwickelt, ich freue mich. 

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir noch eine Empfehlung zu einer Rute (Preis <50€) geben. 

Ich tendiere zwischen zwei Ruten: 


Abu Garcia Vendetta Spin 2,40m:
http://www.angel-domaene.de/ABU-Garcia-Vendetta-Spin-802M--992.html?refID=base

Abu Garcia Devil Spin 2,40m 
http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3868_3874/p_name/Abu_Garcia_Devil_902M_15_40_Spin


----------



## FranzJosef (21. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

Das ist das immer wieder allgegenwaertige Problem des "Nicht-Anfassen-Koennen" bei INet-Kaeufen. 

Der Unterschied zwischen Devil & Vendetta ist wie Tag & Nacht:
Devil = weiche Peitsche, Vendetta = harter Knueppel. 

PS:
MEINE Meinung: Mit der Devil machst'e Dich nur ungluecklich, Einsatzbereiche (aufgrund der Weichheit) zu eingeschraenkt. Und selbst wenn man eine weiche Rute will/sucht, gibt's da mittlerweile wesentlich bessere zum gleichen Preis, die wesentlich leichter & "moderner" in der Hand liegen.


----------



## MaxiDelme (21. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

Moin,

die Vendetta 802m ist der Hammer. Fische ich selbst und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Preis / Leistung stimmt auch. Hast du dich schon für eine Rolle entschieden? Hab eine Shimano Aernos (95€) mit 0.14er Power Pro drauf. Passt hervorragend zusammen. 

VG
Maxi


----------



## Wurschtsepp (21. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

Also ich find desto kürzer desto besser. gut ich fische auch viel vom boot aus.  aber wie einige schon gesagt haben ist eine kurze rute wesentlich praktischer. ich selbst hab zum Hechtfischen die sportex black pearl mit 2.40m wollte sie zwar noch kürzer aber dann hat sie leider zuwenig wg. für meine zwecke... wirklich nette Rute.


----------



## qecco (21. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

Hi Thorsten, ich habe die Prowla in der leichteren Version und komme damit prima zurecht. Da die Rute trotz des vermeintlich geringen Wurfgewichts sehr steif ausfällt, kann ich damit auch Gummifische am Jigkopf in den üblichen Gewichtsklassen gut werfen. Gruß Kai


----------



## nitronic88 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

2,40: viel bewuchs und brücken,
2,70: rhein offenes boot freie ufer
3,00: küstenfischerei.

wie alseits bekannt sein sollte ich der vorteil einer längereren rute dass man mehr wurfweite erzielt. dies gilt aber von modell zu modell zu beachten. Ein steifer stock z.b. wirft nen 23er gummi besser wenn er zw. 2,70-300 ist, eine schwabbelrute wirft den küstenblinker deutlich weiter wenn sie sich extrem aufladen kann m aufwärts. Aber ne Ultralight in 1,8-2,10m die weichist wirft auch besser als ne ultralight die sehr hart ist. Ist halt abhängig von der köderform (aerodynamik--< luftwiderstand) vom Beschleunigungsweg(Wieviel platz ist hinter/über mir?) und von der Materialbeschaffenheit (Kinematik des sich biegenden blanks)..

kurz und knapp:
kurz und hart: geringe weite
lang und weich: hohe weite

Runder köder=weit
flacher, platter köder=kurz( Flattert)


----------



## cog (23. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

Kann vielleicht sonst noch jemand etwas zu der "Abu Garcia Vendetta 802" was sagen? 

Erfahrungen?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*



cog schrieb:


> Kann vielleicht sonst noch jemand etwas zu der "Abu Garcia Vendetta 802" was sagen?
> 
> Erfahrungen?



Was willst du hören?
Ist einfach eine ziemlich brettige Rute für 'nen schmalen Taler, quasi die Spro Passion unter den Ruten => sehr viel Spaß für wenig Geld!


----------



## cog (23. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

Ich dachte, vielleicht benutzt jemand diese Rute und kann sagen wie sich der Drill mit ihr anfühlt. Ist es eine weiche Rute bei der man viel vom Fisch spürt und das angeln Spaß macht oder eher eine harte bei der man einfach nur den Fisch ohne Feeling an Land holt. 

Wo du die Spro Passion ansprichst, ich bräuchte noch eine Rolle. Kannst du sie empfehlen? (Preis sollte für mich auch unter 50€ liegen). 
Läuft sie reibungslos? Macht sie irgendwelche Probleme?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Pikefisher_8 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

Da fällt mir die Shimano Exage ein. Fische die Rolle selber auf Hecht und bin absolut zufrieden :m kostet etwa 50 euro


----------



## MaxiDelme (23. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*



cog schrieb:


> Ich dachte, vielleicht benutzt jemand diese Rute und kann sagen wie sich der Drill mit ihr anfühlt. Ist es eine weiche Rute bei der man viel vom Fisch spürt und das angeln Spaß macht oder eher eine harte bei der man einfach nur den Fisch ohne Feeling an Land holt.
> 
> Wo du die Spro Passion ansprichst, ich bräuchte noch eine Rolle. Kannst du sie empfehlen? (Preis sollte für mich auch unter 50€ liegen).
> Läuft sie reibungslos? Macht sie irgendwelche Probleme?
> ...



Die Passion habe ich auch, allerdings benutze ich sie an meiner Matchrute. Feines Röllchen, nutze sie seit 9 Monaten und das Teil läuft noch wie frisch aus der Packung. Selbst nach ein paar unfreiwilligen Wasserbädern. 

Zur Vendetta: Wie schon beschrieben, das Teil ist bretthart. Ist aber auch gut so, damit hat man Reserven, falls mal ein größerer Hecht anbeißt. Und mein 27er Barsch gestern hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. 

VG
Maxi


----------



## cog (23. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

Wie macht sich denn so die Abu Garcia Devil? 
Ist die im Vergleich zur Vendetta weicher? Kann man das am Wurfgewicht festmachen? 


Wird aber auf Hechte (bis 1m) nicht die optimale Rute sein, stimmt's? Dann schon lieber die Vendetta würde ich sagen.. Was meint ihr?


----------



## barschzanker (29. August 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute(Hecht): 2,40 oder 2,70?*

so mal ein kurzer bericht von mir zu der hier im thread ja schon angesprochenen greys prowla platinum SL 2,44/40-80g. konnte das stöckchen jetzt mal ein bisschen anfischen, ein paar würfe im rhein machen und gestern abend was ausführlicher bei mir im see.
zum handling: mit ner sargus 4000 liegt der schwerpunkt der kombo ungefähr auf höhe der hakenöse, also ziemlich direkt vor dem ende des griffs, ist suboptimal, aber fällt mir in der praxis garnicht so sehr auf. der rollenhalter und die griffe fühlen sich sehr angenehm an, liegt super in der hand. 
zum werfen: ich war selber überrascht wie gut die (sehr straffe) rute auch schon mit leichteren ködern wirft, ab 10g ists machbar, ab 15g gehs richtig gut, und der belly dog mit 21g fliegt bis zum horrizont. hab mir testweise nen salmo slider 10cm/46g besorgt, da trau ich mich noch nicht so richtig durchzuziehen, liegt aber mehr daran dass ich sonst ne ul barschkombo fische und der slider sich im kontrast dazu anfühlt wie brandungsangeln |kopfkrat
zur köderführung: beim jiggen im rhein konnte ich sehr schön das aufsetzten fühlen und beim anjiggen blieb die rute schön straff. dort hab ich nur köpfe bis 15g gefischt, werd ich beizeiten mal mit schwereren ausprobiere, aber ich denke bis 30g wird die rute das locker hinkriegen. gestern am see hab ich dann mal die dicken köder drangehangen. der slider lies sich erstanlich gut starten, wenn ich das so mit meiner null-jerk erfahrung so sagen kann . des weiteren kamen ein paar 18cm gummifische mit 15g kopf zum einsatz. das ging auch richtig gut, sowohl jiggen als auch durchkurbeln, das schwanzwackeln war schön in der rute zu spüren. weiterhin hab ich noch ein paar kleinere wobbler angetestet (belly dog, rapala x-rap). die aktion der wobbler war auch gut zu spüren, wenn kraut im wobbler hing hab ich das sofort gemerkt. der rapala ging auch gut zu twitchen/jerken, auch wenn dafür das handteil optimalerweise ein bisschen kürzer sein dürfte.
fische hab ich sogar auch schon mit der rute gefangen, gestern einen halbstarken hecht von 40cm und einen minibarsch von 15cm, am rhein gabs auf t-rig einige grundelzupfer, die ich auch deutlich spüren konnte.

also wenn ich das so zusammenfasse, bin ich sehr angetan von der rute und sehr froh, mir doch die kurze variante zugelegt zu haben, grad beim wobblen ist der kurze hebelarm sehr angehm, weils weniger kraft braucht und macht das twitchen doch was einfacher. weiterhin bin ich sehr erfreut wie feinfühlich die rute trotz der straffheit und des hohen WG ist, schön!
zwei kleine verbesserungsvorschläge hätte ich noch: der erste ring dürfte etwas größer sein und weiter von der rolle entfernt, und eine möglichkeit um einfach kontergewichte ans griffende zu schrauben wäre das sahnehäubchen


----------

